
Ask HN: How to send GMail from command line? - tailormailed
There is a utility called ghi that opens and lists github issues from command line. Is there anything that has a similar interface to send and list GMail?
======
Jaruzel
As GMail uses SMTP/S for sending from an email client, a cursory google search
for 'linux send smtp/s command line' gets you something like this:

[http://www.binarytides.com/linux-mail-with-
smtp/](http://www.binarytides.com/linux-mail-with-smtp/)

As for listing your inbox and folders, searching for a command line IMAP
client should net you something as well.

------
fphammerle
If you prefer an interactive (curses-based) terminal application take a look
[http://www.mutt.org](http://www.mutt.org) .

Mutt can easily be set up to fetch mails from gmail via smtp.

    
    
      set from='me@gmail.com'
      set imap_user='me@gmail.com'
      set folder=imaps://imap.gmail.com/
      set smtp_url=smtp://$from@smtp.gmail.com:587
    

Mutt can send mails both interactively and non-interactively.

    
    
      echo non-interactive | mutt you@gmail.com -c cc@gmail.com -s 'greeting'

------
jerrylives
python and smtplib works nicely

